# Rutensuche toter Köderfisch an Pose



## fischer90 (16. Dezember 2009)

hallo,

ich bin neu hier und wusste nicht so recht wo ich diesen thread reinstelllen sollte, ich probiers mal hier.

also ich möchte gerne auf hecht angeln mit totem köderfisch an der posenmontage.

die rute sollte 3m lang sein 
 und ein wurfgewicht von 40 bis 100g haben.

jetzt habe ich noch ein paar fragen dazu 
was für ne rute nimmt man den da ne spinn match oder ... ?
oder gibts allroundruten ???

weiche aktion eher nicht oder ? denn wenns geht sollte sie auch als starke bootsrute fungieren.

passt diese Y>ad black wood 50-100g ?

mfg fischer90


----------



## Damyl (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Rutensuche toter Köderfisch an Pose*

Die Yad ist schon recht. Zum Ansitzangeln passt die........


----------



## andernachfelix (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Rutensuche toter Köderfisch an Pose*

greys hat da noch eine geile im programm, ist glaub ich 3,10m oder 3,20m lang, wirklich klasse aktion und grob 100g wurfgewicht.


----------



## -Kevin- (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Rutensuche toter Köderfisch an Pose*

also je nach größe und gewicht der montage würde ich da ne rute mit nem wg von 40- 80 nehmen und wenns das gewässer zu lässt auch ne schöne lange rute.
Die balzer diabolo ist e ganz schlecht.


----------



## Wizard2 (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Rutensuche toter Köderfisch an Pose*



-Kevin- schrieb:


> also je nach größe und gewicht der montage würde ich da ne rute mit nem wg von 40- 80 nehmen und wenns das gewässer zu lässt auch ne schöne lange rute.
> Die balzer diabolo ist e ganz schlecht.




warum ist die diabolo schlecht? fische sie selbst seit jahren auf hecht und karpfen. hab eine mit 3,6m und glaube bis 80g wurfgewicht. selbst nen hecht von 1,03m hat sie gut parolie biten können.


----------



## SpinnFischer Max (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: Rutensuche toter Köderfisch an Pose*

Ich fische gerne mit meinen Karpfenruten auf Hecht mit totem Köderfisch.Komme mit ihr gut klar...


----------



## Matt Hayes (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Rutensuche toter Köderfisch an Pose*



SpinnFischer Max schrieb:


> Ich fische gerne mit meinen Karpfenruten auf Hecht mit totem Köderfisch.Komme mit ihr gut klar...


 
Mache ich auch immer so!
2,5 lbs bis 2,75lbs passen fast perfekt!
Mit denen kann man sowohl an der Pose als auch auf Grund gut auf Hecht fischen:m


----------



## Knigge007 (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Rutensuche toter Köderfisch an Pose*



fischer90 schrieb:


> hallo,
> 
> ich bin neu hier und wusste nicht so recht wo ich diesen thread reinstelllen sollte, ich probiers mal hier.
> 
> ...






Hi,

kenn mich zwar noch nich so aus bin ja selbst Anfänger aber wenn du auch auf Karpfen gehen willst wärs sinnvoller du kaufst dir eine Karpfen Rute mit der du genauso auf Hecht mit Köfi angeln kannst!!!!

Wär echt Quatsch sich bald für jeden Fisch und jede Angelart ne extra Rute zu kaufen,kann man später immernoch machen wenn man sich spezialisieren will!

Ich hab mir dann ne 2,75lbs 12ft Rute gekauft im super duper Angebot für 75€


----------



## Damyl (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Rutensuche toter Köderfisch an Pose*



Knigge007 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> kenn mich zwar noch nich so aus bin ja selbst Anfänger aber wenn du auch auf Karpfen gehen willst wärs sinnvoller du kaufst dir eine Karpfen Rute mit der du genauso auf Hecht mit Köfi angeln kannst!!!!
> 
> ...



Und warum sollte er mit einer anderen Rute nicht auch auf Karpfen angeln können ?


----------



## Luccio (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Rutensuche toter Köderfisch an Pose*

Schau dir doch mal die Sänger Specialist Heavy Pike an.
Gruß,

Florian


----------



## Professor Tinca (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Rutensuche toter Köderfisch an Pose*

Oft sind oben in den Kleinanzeigen auch gute Angebote.|supergri



#h#h


----------



## andy72 (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Rutensuche toter Köderfisch an Pose*

so ne allroundrute von shimano kostet auch höchstens 20 euro 80-100 gramm wg, benutz ich schon seit jahren und bin zufrieden damit, ist auch prima geeignet um im fluss auf zander und raubaale zu angeln !


----------



## SpinnFischer Max (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Rutensuche toter Köderfisch an Pose*

Am besten ist es wenn du mal mit einem Angelfreund der ahnung von Ruten hat zu Fischermanns Partner fährst da haben die oft supper Angebote.Such dir lieber eine schöne Karpfenrute aus so um die 2,5 oder2,75 lb...

Gruß Max


----------



## Knigge007 (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Rutensuche toter Köderfisch an Pose*



Damyl schrieb:


> Und warum sollte er mit einer anderen Rute nicht auch auf Karpfen angeln können ?




häääää....komm nicht mit,was willst mir jetzt damit sagen?


Hab ich nirgendwo gesagt das es eine 2,75lbs in 12ft sein muss.....ne ne ich hab lediglich gesagt was ich dann gekauft hab! 

**********************


Sowieso wenn er viel mit 100g Gewichten angelt sind 2,75lbs bissle dünn.....so hat er ja kein Luft mehr nach oben und bewegt sich im absoluten Maxium Bereich.


----------



## Damyl (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Rutensuche toter Köderfisch an Pose*



Knigge007 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> kenn mich zwar noch nich so aus bin ja selbst Anfänger aber wenn du auch auf Karpfen gehen willst wärs sinnvoller du kaufst dir eine Karpfen Rute mit der du genauso auf Hecht mit Köfi angeln kannst!!!!



Sorry......das klingt für mich als wenn man nur mit "Karpfenruten" auch auf Karpfen fischen könnte. Kann ja sein, das ich den Sinn missverstanden habe.
Wenn er sich z.B. eine 3m mit so 70-80Gr WG Spinnrute holt, kann er auch Karpfen damit fangen. Und noch Blinkern dazu........


----------



## SpinnFischer Max (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Rutensuche toter Köderfisch an Pose*

Eigentlich hast du schon recht Damyl.Aber wenn er jetzt speziell nur mit totem Köderfisch angeln möchte
bitten sich halt bestimmte Ruten gut an.Man kann eig mit fast jeder Rute HEchte fangen.Beim Stippen hab ich auch schonmal einen 75cm Hecht gefangen.Man kann sie eig. mit stärken Ruten immer gut fangen.


----------



## Knigge007 (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: Rutensuche toter Köderfisch an Pose*



Damyl schrieb:


> Sorry......das klingt für mich als wenn man nur mit "Karpfenruten" auch auf Karpfen fischen könnte. Kann ja sein, das ich den Sinn missverstanden habe.




Hi,

jup da hast mich falsch verstanden,hab geschrieben das er mit der Karpfenrute genauso auf Hechte gehen kann.

Ich nutze meine 12ft Karpfenrute ja auch für Hechte!


----------



## Dorschbombe 1981 (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: Rutensuche toter Köderfisch an Pose*

Meiner erfahrung nach sollte eine Hechtrute schon 
so 3,60 lang sein da der Hecht manchmal mit dem Köderfisch
weit richtung Seemitte geht bevor er ihn schluckt.
mit einer kurzen Rute kommt der anhieb wesentlich
schlechter durch als mit einer Langen.
Starke Bootsruten dagegen hören meinst bei einer Länge
von 2,10 auf. ( Am besten Karpfenrute 12ft und 3-3.5lbs)


gruss: Matze


----------



## Doc Plato (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: Rutensuche toter Köderfisch an Pose*

Ganz ehrliche Meinung - nimm ne Karpfenrute mit ~ 2,75 - 3lbs. und ~ 3,6m! 
Diese Ruten wurden dafür entwickelt schwere Montagen weit zu werfen. Mit etwas Feingefühl lassen sich mit solchen Ruten Köfis schön weit rauspfeffern ohne das der Köfi vom Haken flitscht!


----------



## -Kevin- (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Rutensuche toter Köderfisch an Pose*



Wizard2 schrieb:


> warum ist die diabolo schlecht? fische sie selbst seit jahren auf hecht und karpfen. hab eine mit 3,6m und glaube bis 80g wurfgewicht. selbst nen hecht von 1,03m hat sie gut parolie biten können.



Sorry, vertippt, ich meinte das die nicht schlecht ist, hab sie auch mit nem WG von 40-80 und 3.6m lang.


----------



## Harrie (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Rutensuche toter Köderfisch an Pose*

Schau Dir mal die Firestorm Tele 70 in 3,30-m bei der Domäne an, benutze sie zum Spinn und Stellfischen im Fluß und seit zwei jahren auch zum Grundangeln auf Aal (87cm), allerdings mit Vollglasspitze.

Tolle Rute für das Geld

Gruß Harrie


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Rutensuche toter Köderfisch an Pose*



Doc Plato schrieb:


> Ganz ehrliche Meinung - nimm ne Karpfenrute mit ~ 2,75 - 3lbs. und ~ 3,6m!
> Diese Ruten wurden dafür entwickelt schwere Montagen weit zu werfen. Mit etwas Feingefühl lassen sich mit solchen Ruten Köfis schön weit rauspfeffern ohne das der Köfi vom Haken flitscht!


 

Würde ich auch sagen. Was mich bei Karpfenruten aber sehr stört, ist der oftmals übertrieben lange Griff. Bezüglich meiner Wurfweite kann ich jedendfalls keinen Unterschied zu kürzeren Griffen feststellen und beim halbaktiven Angeln mit treibender Pose und der Angel in der Hand nerven die Griffe dann wirklich.


----------



## Lenzibald (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: Rutensuche toter Köderfisch an Pose*

Servus. Schau dir bei Askari die Ugly Stick Ruten an 3m 50-100gr Wurfgewicht kostet um die 60.- Mit der kannst auf alles Fischen Hecht Karpfen und sogar auf Waller die Rute ist nicht kleinzukriegen.
MfG
Lenzi


----------



## dendrobaten2000 (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: Rutensuche toter Köderfisch an Pose*

hi@all
meiner meinung ist
1. ne karpfenrute zum karpfen angeln und ne gute dead-baid rute zum köderfisch angeln.
2. mit ner längeren rute als deine 3,00 meter hat den vorteil das der anhieb besser durch kommt.
3. diese dead-baid ruten haben eine ganz andere parabolic als karpfenruten

ich fisch die sänger intense zander und pike in jeweils in 3,30 und in 3,60....mit ner guten rolle die ne kampf-bremse hat.
die zander hat 35-90 und die pike 60-120 WG
die länge mache ich von der wahl des gewässers abhängig
super kombis möcht sie nicht missen möchte..
liebe grüsse
michael


----------



## strawinski (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: Rutensuche toter Köderfisch an Pose*

ich frag mich immer, wie die vor 100 Jahren die großen Karpfen und Welse rausgekriegt haben. da gab es doch gar kein Carbon und lbs und Mono/Geflochten geschwätz...Ja irgendwie müssen die ja die Fische geangelt haben. Villeicht nur ne Leine mit Haken und Bollie, entschuldigt, Kartoffel?........

Ich nehem ne angel und angel damit alles, wenn ich will!!!!!


----------



## Kotzi (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: Rutensuche toter Köderfisch an Pose*

Früher die Vollglasruten waren auch nicht wirklich empfindlich


----------



## strawinski (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: Rutensuche toter Köderfisch an Pose*

meinst Fieberglas? da hab ich noch eine...auch nicht schleht funktioniert


----------



## Knispel (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: Rutensuche toter Köderfisch an Pose*



strawinski schrieb:


> ich frag mich immer, wie die vor 100 Jahren die großen Karpfen und Welse rausgekriegt haben. da gab es doch gar kein Carbon und lbs und Mono/Geflochten geschwätz...Ja irgendwie müssen die ja die Fische geangelt haben. Villeicht nur ne Leine mit Haken und Bollie, entschuldigt, Kartoffel?........


 
Mit so etwas hier :

http://www.artofangling.net/paulcookrods.html

Köder : Kartoffel und Brotflocke. Für Welse Köderfische, die nimmt man ja heute auch nicht mehr. 



dendrobaten2000 schrieb:


> ... ne gute dead-baid rute zum köderfisch angeln.


 
Ich angle jetzt rund 50 Jahre, aber kann mir einmal jemand erklähren was eine : " dead-baid-Rute" ist ;+,
scheinbar habe ich da etwas verpasst :c.


----------



## Balaton1980 (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: Rutensuche toter Köderfisch an Pose*

das ist eine absolut ganz spezielle rute mit der man nur köderfische auswerfen kann - wehe man macht mit ihr etwas anderes |znaika:

das freut doch die angelindustrie, dass wir angler (zumindest einige unter uns) für jedes fischlein bzw. jede art des angelns ein ganz spezielles stöckchen verwenden - die werden somit wohl nie wirklich gefährdet sein absolut bedrohlich in die wirtschaftskrise abzudriften 

mich würd jetz noch interessieren warum man bis zu einer rutenlänge von 3,00m den anhieb nicht ordentlich durchbekommen soll |kopfkrat


----------



## strawinski (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: Rutensuche toter Köderfisch an Pose*

50 jahre angeln? dann wäre ich 101!
ich hatte mir echt überlegt mal ne alte Bambusrute zuzulegen, weil der fisch da unten, weiß ja nichts davon.
Also ich denke für heimischen Wels müßte ne gute Pilkrute so 150g 3m auch gehen oder? Mit 4000er Rolle


----------



## greece68 (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: Rutensuche toter Köderfisch an Pose*



Knispel schrieb:


> Mit so etwas hier :
> 
> http://www.artofangling.net/paulcookrods.html
> 
> ...


 Es heißt Dead-Bai*t* und bedeutet wörtlich übersetzt Tote-Köder; also Ruten, die speziell für die Fischerei mit totem Köderfisch entwickelt wurden, alla Mort Manie |kopfkrat Ruten von Shimano z.B. zum Fischen mit Köfi am System....! Direkte Ansitzruten haben die Engländer einige, da die die Fischerei auf Hecht mit Köfi z.B. noch wesentlich intensiver betreiben! 
Schau hier z.B. mal:
http://www.harrissportsmail.com/Categories.aspx?CategoryID=2166

usw. 

#6


----------



## strawinski (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: Rutensuche toter Köderfisch an Pose*

man eh, die armen Kerle geben sich eine Mühe....


----------



## Knispel (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: Rutensuche toter Köderfisch an Pose*



greece68 schrieb:


> Es heißt Dead-Bai*t* und bedeutet wörtlich übersetzt Tote-Köder; also Ruten, die speziell für die Fischerei mit totem Köderfisch entwickelt wurden, alla Mort Manie |kopfkrat Ruten von Shimano z.B. zum Fischen mit Köfi am System....! Direkte Ansitzruten haben die Engländer einige, da die die Fischerei auf Hecht mit Köfi z.B. noch wesentlich intensiver betreiben!
> Schau hier z.B. mal:
> http://www.harrissportsmail.com/Categories.aspx?CategoryID=2166
> 
> ...


 
Danke sehe jetzt klarer. 
Dead-Bai*t* - Ruten sind demnach in meinen Augen, stinknormale Ruten mit ca. 12 " = 3,60 m Länge und einer Testkuve von 3 lb entspricht ~ 90 g Wurfgewicht. Ja, so eine in der Art würde ich zum Fischen mit totem Köderfisch auf Hecht auch nehmen. Als der lebende noch erlaubt war, benutzte man auch Ruten mit diesen Werten. Hab meine alten Köderfisch - Hechtruten noch, allerdings sind das Teleruten von DAM ( Steckruten wahren zu der Zeit gerade nicht modern ), das Modell 
Alround - 3,50 m lang und ein WG von 80 -100 g mit herrlich parabolischer Aktion.


----------

